# Japan Forum > Japanese Language & Linguistics >  Annoying Japanese encoding

## Maciamo

I hate writing in Japanese on a PC. That's so slow. We can only type two characters at a time, then press enter, or choose a character from the list. Why can't they come up with a more efficient system. Why not type a whole sentence or text in romaji, then click on a button "fix" and get everything automatically changed into kana and kanji ? Don't tell me that it's not feasible at present with the language recognition tools and spell checkers. If they are errors in the automatic conversion, the user should be able to modify a character in one click (drop list of possibilities appears when the mouse is over a kanji).

It can take easily 5 to 10 times longer to write a text of identical length in Japanese than in a European language. It's a huge waste of time and energy, and a trial of patience. I wonder how many billions euro/dollar are wasted each year in Japan in extra time spent typing and correcting compared to other countries. No wonder the Japanese work much longer hours to achieve the same results !

----------

